# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Συνταγή για μηλόξυδο

## οδυσσέας

αυτη την συνταγη την βρηκα στο ιντερνετ δεν την εχω δοκιμασει.

Πλένουμε  και κόβουμε σε κομμάτια 1 κιλό μήλα, αφαιρώντας τους σπόρους και τα σκληρά μέρη . Μαζί με την φλούδα τα βάζουμε στο μουλτι και τα χτυπάμε μέχρι να γίνουν σαν χυλός. Τοποθετήστε το προϊόν σε ένα γυάλινο δοχείο , κεραμικό ή άλλο ,με την προϋπόθεση να μπορεί να κλείσει , προσθέστε 5 λίτρα νερό και 1 κιλό ζάχαρη άχνη . 
Αφήνουμε να γίνει η ζύμωση για 40 ημέρες προσεχοντας τις ακόλουθες οδηγίες : 

Για τις πρώτες 10 ημέρες αναδεύετε κατά διαστήματα , καθημερινά.
 
11η έως 30η ημέρα αναδεύετε κάθε δεύτερη μέρα (την μια ναι και την άλλη όχι ).

Από 31η έως την 40η ημέρατο αφήνετε να ξεκουραστεί χωρίς να το ανακατεύετε καθόλου. 

Μετά την περίοδο αυτή ,το φιλτράρετε και το εμφιαλώνεται.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αρκετά ενδιαφέρων Κώστα !!! Με βλέπω για μήλα (φιρίκια) στο οροπέδιο Λασιθίου σήμερα....(δικές μας μηλιές) να κάνω και την βόλτα μου !! Είναι και ο καιρός τους νομίζω τώρα. Από Οκτώβριο και μετά !!   
*

----------


## teo24

Σ'ευχαριστουμε Κωστα.Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα πω χοντραδα αλλα ουτε η πρωτη μου ειναι ουτε η τελευταια.Ξυδακι δεν εχει?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> *Αρκετά ενδιαφέρων Κώστα !!! Με βλέπω για μήλα (φιρίκια) στο οροπέδιο Λασιθίου σήμερα....(δικές μας μηλιές) να κάνω και την βόλτα μου !! Είναι και ο καιρός τους νομίζω τώρα. Από Οκτώβριο και μετά !! 
> *


Αλεξανδρε δες και αυτες πριν το δοκιμασεις http://thehealthyeatingsite.com/appl...inegar-recipe/
κανε μια μικρη ποσοτητα για δοκιμη και αν πετυχει καποια γραψε να την κανουμε και ''εμεις''.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Σ'ευχαριστουμε Κωστα.Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα πω χοντραδα αλλα ουτε η πρωτη μου ειναι ουτε η τελευταια.Ξυδακι δεν εχει?


Θοδωρη δεν καταλαβα,τι ρωτας?

----------


## teo24

Νομιζα οτι το μηλοξυδο εχει μηλο και ξυδι,προφανως ομως γινεται με τα υλικα που ανεφερες  και την ζυμωση του μηλου σε αυτο το διαστημα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

ετσι λενε...περισσοτερα θα μας πει οποιος δοκιμασει να το φτιαξει. :Party0016:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σήμερα θα το βάλω μπροστά Οδυσσέα και θα το δούμε !!! Υπομονή καμιά 50αριά μέρες πάνω κάτω !!! 


Να διορθώσω... αύριο θα μπει μπροστά γιατί θέλω ζάχαρη άχνι !!*  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Τα μήλα (Φιρίκια) παραγωγή μας είναι εδώ !!! Ζάχαρη άχνη αύριο και ξεκινάμε !! 

*


 :Youpi:

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν πετυχουνε οπως προτεινονται οι συνταγες ,αλλα σιγουρα θα πετυχουν αμα ριξουμε λιγο απο το θολο μηλοξυδο που θα εχουμε αγορασει ή απο καθαρο που ομως θα εχει κατακαθι .πρεπει πρωτα να το κουνησουμε ωστε το κατακαθει να ομογενοποιηθει ,ωστε να βρισκεται και στο μερος μηλοξυδου που θα αφαιρεσουμε για τη  συνταγη μας .ειναι η μαγια που θα μας βοηθησει στη συνταγη .ο λεγομενος οξοποιητης .

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εχω ξύδι κανονικό δικό μας πραγματική Μπόμπα !!! Πολύ δυνατό... και από ότι είδα τώρα μόλις σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου έχει στο πάτο του μπουκαλιού λίγο κατακάθι !! 

Δημήτρη στα 5 λίτρα νερό που λέει η συνταγή του Κώστα, πόσο ml ξύδι να προσθέσω ?? Πόσο πιστεύεις ότι θα χρειαστούμε ? 

*Την απάντηση θα την  δω το απόγευμα που θα ξεκινήσω !*

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞ δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω υπευθυνα ,γιατι δεν ξερω αν το ακετοβακτηριο του κρασοξυδου ,ειναι το ιδιο με το μηλοξυδο ,αλλα πιστευω οτι κανει .θα σε συμβουλευα παντως (τωρα που το σκεπτομαΙ ) να μεταφερεις το ξυδι καπου αλλου προσωρινα  ,χωρις να ταρακουνησεις το μπουκαλι και να μεινει το κατακαθι στον πατο ,ωστε ανετα να το μεταφερεις ολο στο χυμο του μηλου

----------


## ninos

Μην βιαστείς ακόμα Αλέξανδρε μέχρι να μαζευτούν όσο τον δυνατόν περισσότερες πληροφορίες. 

Σωστό αυτό που λέει ο Δημήτρης (jk) για το κατακάθι του ξυδιού. Επίσης, μήπως αντί για καπάκι θα πρέπει να το κλείσεις με γάζες για να αναπνέει ;  Άλλωστε με την ζύμωση των μήλων παράγεται ο μηλίτης, όπου εκτεθειμένος στον αέρα μετατρέπεται σε οξικό οξύ.

Όπως και να έχει όμως, το ξύδι που θα φτιάξεις δεν θα μπορείς να το βάζεις με ασφάλεια στα πουλιά ή με ασφάλεια να σου πει κάποιος την δοσολογία, αφού δεν θα γνωρίζεις το ποσοστό οξύτητας του.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Παιδιά τα έχω όλα έτοιμα... πήρα και ζάχαρη άχνη πάνω από 1 κιλό !!! Λέω να ξεκινήσω λοιπόν Τετάρτη απόγευμα, και να ψαχτώ-ουμε  στο google για να μην κάνουμε λάθος !! Θα πάρω και ένα τηλέφωνο τον κολλητό μου, ο οποίος είναι Χημικός στο πανεπιστήμιο Ηράκλειου να δούμε !!! Οτι ενημέρωση έχω θα γράψω ξανά !!   *

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μόλις μίλησα με τον φίλο μου και μου είπε οκ για την μέτρηση θα την αναλάβει να μου την κάνει ένας γνωστός του εκεί !!! Πρέπει όμως να έχουμε κάποιους δείκτες του μηλόξυδου... τα στάνταρ ώστε να προσπαθήσουμε να προσεγγίσουμε κάποιο ας πούμε βιολογικό μηλόξυδο του εμπορίου !! Αν έχει κάποιος πρόχειρα ένα μπουκάλι μπροστά του, ας ρίξει μια ματιά αν αναγράφουν επάνω ποσοστά %... ακόμα και συστατικά να δούμε !!! 

Αν μάθει κάτι νεότερο θα με πάρει τηλ. και συνεχίζουμε !!*

----------


## ninos

νομίζω είναι 6%.. Δεν το λέω με σιγουριά, ας το επαληθεύσει και κάποιος άλλος

----------


## NIKOSP

Αυτο που εχω γραφει 5% οξυτητα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Είμαστε κάπου ανάμεσα 5-6 % !!! Βρήκα και κάποιες άλλες συνταγές για να πάρω μια ιδέα παραπάνω !!* 


... φτιαχνω μηλοξυδο ...


Παιρνουμε ενα γυαλινο η ξυλινο βαρελακι 20 λιτρων και το γεμιζουμε μεχρι τη μεση με ξινα οργανικα μηλα (να μην ειναι ψεκασμενα). Τα μηλα πρεπει να τα μαχαιροκοψουμε σε 8-10 μερη - μαζι με τα φλουδια και τα κουκουτσια.Ριχνουμε εμφιαλομενο νερο μεχρι να σκεπαστουν τα μηλα ( και οχι μεχρι την πανω σταθμη του βαρελιου), βαζουμε 3 κουταλιες της σουπας ζαχαρη και 1 ποτηρακι κονιακ.Στο τελος το κλεινουμε απο πανω με πολλες στρωσεις γαζας (για να αεριζεται) και το αφηνουμε σε ηλιολουστο μερος, αλλα προστατευμενο απο βροχη, για 2 μηνες. Μετα απο ολο αυτο το διαστημα, το στραγγιζουμε με ενα καλσον και το ριχνουμε σε γυαλινα μπουκαλια, βαζοντας τα σε σκιερο μερος μακρια απο υγρασια. Μην φοβηθητε αν το μλξδο ειναι θολο, ακομη καλυτερα. ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!! 


πηγη : http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...tid=955&page=1


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


http://translate.google.gr/translate...DMzJswaN7YDoBg

----------


## teo24

Εμενα δεν ειναι βιολογικο και γραφει Βαθμοι 6 και περιεχει e50cl.Ενω ενα κανονικο ξυδι απο κρασι που εχω λεει Βαθμοι 6 και περιεχει e39cl.

----------


## jk21

εκει γυρω ειναι ολα  5 με 6 %

----------


## Stragalini

πρωτεινες 0,2γρ  υδατανθρακες 1,3γρ  σακχαρα 0,5γρ   και οι βαθμοι ειναι 6% γραφει οτι περιεχει θειωδη

----------


## karakonstantakis

> αυτη την συνταγη την βρηκα στο ιντερνετ δεν την εχω δοκιμασει.
> 
> Πλένουμε  και κόβουμε σε κομμάτια 1 κιλό μήλα, αφαιρώντας τους σπόρους και τα σκληρά μέρη . Μαζί με την φλούδα τα βάζουμε στο μουλτι και τα χτυπάμε μέχρι να γίνουν σαν χυλός. Τοποθετήστε το προϊόν σε ένα γυάλινο δοχείο , κεραμικό ή άλλο ,με την προϋπόθεση να μπορεί να κλείσει , προσθέστε 5 λίτρα νερό και 1 κιλό ζάχαρη άχνη . 
> Αφήνουμε να γίνει η ζύμωση για 40 ημέρες προσεχοντας τις ακόλουθες οδηγίες : 
> 
> Για τις πρώτες 10 ημέρες αναδεύετε κατά διαστήματα , καθημερινά.
>  
> 11η έως 30η ημέρα αναδεύετε κάθε δεύτερη μέρα (την μια ναι και την άλλη όχι ).
> 
> ...



*Δεν έχω κάποια πληροφορία παραπάνω, οπότε ξεκινάω αμέσως τώρα την συνταγή που έχει δώσει ο Κώστας εδώ !!! 




*

----------


## οδυσσέας

επειδή δεν ξερουμε αν θα πετυχει, φτιάξε την μισή δόση από αυτή την συνταγή και δοκίμασε μαζί και μια από τις άλλες.

καλή επιτυχία. ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

> αυτη την συνταγη την βρηκα στο ιντερνετ δεν την εχω δοκιμασει.
> 
> Πλένουμε  και κόβουμε σε κομμάτια 1 κιλό μήλα, αφαιρώντας τους σπόρους και τα σκληρά μέρη . Μαζί με την φλούδα τα βάζουμε στο μουλτι και τα χτυπάμε μέχρι να γίνουν σαν χυλός. Τοποθετήστε το προϊόν σε ένα γυάλινο δοχείο , κεραμικό ή άλλο ,με την προϋπόθεση να μπορεί να κλείσει , προσθέστε 5 λίτρα νερό και 1 κιλό ζάχαρη άχνη . 
> Αφήνουμε να γίνει η ζύμωση για 40 ημέρες προσεχοντας τις ακόλουθες οδηγίες : 
> 
> Για τις πρώτες 10 ημέρες αναδεύετε κατά διαστήματα , καθημερινά.
>  
> 11η έως 30η ημέρα αναδεύετε κάθε δεύτερη μέρα (την μια ναι και την άλλη όχι ).
> 
> ...







> *Αρκετά ενδιαφέρων Κώστα !!! Με βλέπω για μήλα (φιρίκια) στο οροπέδιο Λασιθίου σήμερα....(δικές μας μηλιές) να κάνω και την βόλτα μου !! Είναι και ο καιρός τους νομίζω τώρα. Από Οκτώβριο και μετά !!   
> *





> *Τα μήλα (Φιρίκια) παραγωγή μας είναι εδώ !!! Ζάχαρη άχνη αύριο και ξεκινάμε !! 
> 
> *



*Η συνέχεια της συνταγής του Κώστα στο νέο θέμα --->  Φτιάχνουμε Μηλόξυδο !!*

----------

